# Iphone contract - AIS



## rajulapudi (Mar 11, 2014)

Dears,

I have just moved to Bangkok(2 weeks), and would like to get a Iphone with contract.

Can you please suggest the best and cheapest way to do? I will need a postpaid plan, and will be mostly located in Sukhumvit Asok.

I have a work permit & a local bank account (K-Bank).

I was searching in th AIS site, where it shows many plans, but did'nt quite manage to undestand whether i need to buy the phone separately or will be billed monthly!!

Thanks,
Praneeth


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

As far as I can gather, you will get a reasonable discount in combination with a 24 month postpaid contract (package up-to-you).

I think, i-Phones 5 are on offer from THB 17,990 with a minimum 3G package of 24 x THB 399.


----------

